# Going up!



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

BK Rail is in the process of going up in the world, just a loop, nothing fancy, I'm using 1/16" plate as a base with the edge turned up for strength (less posts)
My Atlas seems to handle the grade OK with 16 tanks on.





It will level out here for a few feet, then around the corner and down again.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice work BK!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you calculated the % of grade on that incline? Looks pretty substantial.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

It gains 1" every 16", I wanted something to warrent a double header...I got it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yow!  That's 6.25% grade! That will test the pulling power of the locomotives!


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks nice BK


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just put some clouds at the top of the grade.


----------



## Blackout (Jul 23, 2013)

We just came back from a trip to the Black Hills, SD. We took a ride in the 2-6-6-2 Mallet from Hill City to Keystone. There was a 6% grade at times. It sure seemed steep riding at that grade. That was an impressive little articulated steam engine!


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

big ed said:


> Just put some clouds at the top of the grade.


Maybe even pearly gates at that grade 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I tend to doubt the 6% grade.



> Saluda Grade is the steepest standard-gauge mainline railway grade in the United States. Owned by the Norfolk Southern Railway as part of its W Line, the Saluda Grade in Polk County, North Carolina consists of a three-mile section of track that rises over 600 feet (180 m) in elevation with a highest official grade of 4.7% but reaching 5.1% at one point between the towns of Melrose and Saluda.


----------



## Blackout (Jul 23, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I tend to doubt the 6% grade.


Well, we were told a 4% - 6% grade by the train operators.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course, they may have simply been overstating it to make it sound impressive.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Blackout said:


> We just came back from a trip to the Black Hills, SD. We took a ride in the 2-6-6-2 Mallet from Hill City to Keystone. There was a 6% grade at times. It sure seemed steep riding at that grade. That was an impressive little articulated steam engine!


Anyway it looks like a fun place to visit. :smilie_daumenpos:

Heck 4% to 6%?
That is not steep? 
They say it is close to a 6% grade on Tin Mill Hill outside of Hill City, SD. On that ride. 

Steep? How about this for steep?
Maybe BK knows of this.

OK John, I know don't tell me....but it is steep. 









By the way that Saluda grade was taken out of service in 2001. Now the steepest operating mainline ( note operating mainline) is the 3.3% Raton pass grade in New Mexico. The grades % facts you are pulling up are for operating mainlines and not for all types of RR's that are in in the US.

The steepest adhesion RR grade is at the Cass scenic RR in West Virginia now. Shay geared locomotives still pull passenger cars up and over an 11% grade of this former logging RR. 

The grades your talking about John, are for mainlines there are many steeper grades on other adhesion RR's. You just need the right locomotive to climb them.

Now the steepest adhesion RR in the world they say is in Portugal, which has a 13.8% grade. 

So that grade out there on the Tin Mill Hill could very well be 6%. :smokin:


----------



## Blackout (Jul 23, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Of course, they may have simply been overstating it to make it sound impressive.


Probably so. Either way, it was a fun time for sure! Very impressive engine....


----------



## Blackout (Jul 23, 2013)

big ed said:


> Anyway it looks like a fun place to visit. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Heck 4% to 6%?
> That is not steep?
> ...


Interesting info, Thanks! Seems that the logging RR's would have steeper grades, but they obviously cut into the mountains the best they could to get the mainlines somewhat level.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess I assumed mainline from the ride between cities. I know that some logging and mining tracks have steeper grades.


----------

